# Your Hardware



## Phillionaire

I'm very jealous of a few great photographers on here, and wondering what sort of hardware (body and lens) setup you're using?

I'll start with a Canon EOS 7D and 15-85mm ef-s lens. A vanguard tripod and assorted filters etc are on their way. A 100mm macro lens is the next buy.

Prior to this I was just using the iPhone for all my uploads.

Your turn


----------



## Draygo

I use a Lumix GF-1 micro four-thirds camera with a Leica 45mm macro lens.

...and my iPhone 4S (which has a surprisingly good lens, with a nice close focusing ability, ideal for wrist shots!)


----------



## mach 0.0013137

I currently using a Nikon D5000 plus Nikkor AF-S F3.5/5.6 18-55mm zoom with UV & circular polarizing filters plus a Hunter 3000SGB tripod. A new Nikon D5100 arrived this morning & I`m waiting for Nikon AF-S DX F1.8G 35mm & F1.8G 50mm lenses plus Hoya Skylights to arrive sometime soon. The idea is to have the new lenses fitted to each camera so that Caroline & I have one when we`re out walking, zooms can be useful but fixed lenses are better. I might consider getting a fixed wide-angle lens at sometime but to cut down the possibility of dust getting on the sensor we don`t intend to do much lens swapping. Anyway, in the past photographers used to stick to one fixed lens, zooms can make you lazy


----------



## andyclient

Generally for watch pics a nikon d300 with a 60mm micro nikkor


----------



## Measch

I've just got a Canon 50D, a Sigam 400mm F/5.6, Canon 70-200 F4L USM (LOVE IT!) and a Canon 28-105 somewhere, lol. Often borrow a 50mm 1.8 and Canon 100 macro F/2.8 USM, and a siggy 50-500 (for airshows).

Got a Manfrotto 055XPROB with a Manfrotto 808RC4 head for when I need it.

Thinking of upgrading my body soon though.


----------



## HappyLad

EOS 550D with grip, Tamron 17-50 f2.8, Canon nifty 50, 70-200 F4L, 100mm f2.8 macro.

All of which spends most of its time in a bag in the cupboard and I end up taking more photos on my phone than my camera...

so..

I just bought a Lumix LX7 compact that I can keep in my coat pocket


----------



## andyclient

Measch said:


> Thinking of upgrading my body soon though.


Me to i'm probably going to go with one of a twenty one year old 

No seriously i'd love a Nikon D3 but funds won't allow at the moment with the daughter getting married this year , mind you i could use wedding photos as an excuse maybe


----------



## Phillionaire

I'm sensing a bit of a trend here. 100mm f2.8 macro and 70-200 f4L have been mentioned twice.

Did either of you shell out more for the IS version? Reckon it's worth it? I've almost decided on the 2 above, was thinking IS for the macro (less stuffing with tripods) and non IS for the f4 L.


----------



## dowsing

Panasonic LX5 or iphone 4S

Small tripod

Polariser filter

Sometimes a Raynox super macro convertor


----------



## Measch

andyclient said:


> Measch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking of upgrading my body soon though.
> 
> 
> 
> Me to i'm probably going to go with one of a twenty one year old
> 
> No seriously i'd love a Nikon D3 but funds won't allow at the moment with the daughter getting married this year , mind you i could use wedding photos as an excuse maybe
Click to expand...

Hehe, well I'm not that old yet  In fact 22 would be a downgrade! Joking aside I just fancy something with better AF, planning on doing more motorsport this year 



Phillionaire said:


> I'm sensing a bit of a trend here. 100mm f2.8 macro and 70-200 f4L have been mentioned twice.
> 
> Did either of you shell out more for the IS version? Reckon it's worth it? I've almost decided on the 2 above, was thinking IS for the macro (less stuffing with tripods) and non IS for the f4 L.


I love my 70-200 and TBH the lack of IS doesn't bother me, it's pin sharp and the best bit is it's really light. If you were looking at shelling out the extra for the F4 IS you may as well save a little bit more and get the 2.8 anyway. As for the macro I think the IS would be helpful there.

For the record this shot was wide open with my 70-200 F4L. You can view it full size on Flickr, and read the name embossed on the leather 



Burghley Horse Trials. by Harry Measures, on Flickr


----------



## andyclient

Thats a great image Harry :thumbup:


----------



## HappyLad

Phillionaire said:


> I'm sensing a bit of a trend here. 100mm f2.8 macro and 70-200 f4L have been mentioned twice.
> 
> Did either of you shell out more for the IS version? Reckon it's worth it? I've almost decided on the 2 above, was thinking IS for the macro (less stuffing with tripods) and non IS for the f4 L.


IS on the 70-200 f4L would be nice, but the price put me off. Its quite a bit more than the non-IS version.

Same with the 100mm macro. If price isn't an issue, then get the L series lens with IS.

But... if you are doing 1x macro photography then chances are your going to mount the camera on a tripod, and then IS becomes a non issue. The L series is optically better though..


----------



## Phillionaire

Awesome shot Harry.

Thanks for the advice both. The price seems to almost double with IS, I'm looking at 2nd hand non IS for the 70-200 which seems about $450 oz dollars. IS 2nd hand is pushing $850.

The 710 wants to do some extreme close ups with bugs and flowers so the IS macro would suit.

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## PCthug

Canon 5dmkII

Canon 70-200L 2.8 IS mkII

Canon 24-105L

Canon 85 1.8

Canon 100 2.8 macro

4x Bowens lighting

Too many other things to list.


----------



## Dewi Sant

In reply to Phillionaire who requested on another post that I contribute to this one.

Firstly - shot of horse and rider above: outstanding quality!

Secondly - Some of you may already know of this place, but for used equipment I can highly recommend MPB Photographic (not sure if I'm allowed to post a link so I won't but you can Google it). They're always spot on with the descriptions of the gear they sell and great people to deal with.

Gear? These days I travel very light, I had enough of toting bags full of gear around with me when I did photography professionally so when I retired from it everything was sold off (to pay the taxman) and I bought myself a compact, professionally I used Canon, and Mamiya gear back then. A lot of the travel shots on my website were taken on compacts. I went back to using a (D)SLR about 3 years ago with a cheap Canon 550D body which I still use, although it's looking a bit battered and worse for wear now and is due for replacement. I'm the first to admit my gear is abused, it's out in all weathers and gets dropped a lot (down a small cliff in Iceland in 2011 - cold hands!) so buying top notch kit would be a big mistake for me. I went out shooting a storm on the Fylde Coast last year and the camera / lens was so encusted in salt from the seaspray when I got it home that I had to wash it under the kitchen tap. The L lens was fine but the 550D body gave up the ghost as water must have got in somewhere. I was going to go buy a new one the following weekend but after a few days it came back to life and is still working ok! Tough as old boots Canons, which is why I use them.

Lens wise I only use 2, the Canon 17- 40L f4 and a Canon 70-300 IS F5.6. Theres one lightweight Manfrotto tripod and my only concession to anything heavy, a monstrous Manfrotto monopod. There are also 3 grey grad filters and that's the sum total of my gear - apart from lots of SD cards! I've never really been a "Gearhead" where photography is concerned, the camera etc are just tools to do a job, all that matters to me is the end result i.e the photo. I would like a full frame Canon though, but couldn't justify the cost as I do very little pro work now.

D


----------



## LJD

Draygo said:


> I use a Lumix GF-1 micro four-thirds camera with a Leica 45mm macro lens.
> 
> ...and my iPhone 4S (which has a surprisingly good lens, with a nice close focusing ability, ideal for wrist shots!)


Very very nice... Do you ever go to "Aperture" in London ?


----------



## LJD

dowsing said:


> Panasonic LX5 or iphone 4S
> 
> Small tripod
> 
> Polariser filter
> 
> Sometimes a Raynox super macro convertor


LX5 has become my favourite compact since the canon G9 .They are stunning (Â£145.00 new in NY just before christmas !!)


----------



## PCthug

I built a studio in my garden.

Its 3mtr(W) x 3mtr(H) x 7mtr(L).

Its a wooden construction and double skinned.

I still need to finish the roof (ceiling) off, buts its now usable.










This was taken before i lined the inside walls...










And here is the set-up...


----------



## Rolandski

A Nikon D5000 with an old manual 35mm lens :thumbup:


----------



## magullo

I wish I had time to improve my photo technique, especially with phones. I own a Nikon D80, with an SB800 strobe and a few lenses, mainly 17-55 as everyday lens and a fixed/macros.


----------



## Dirty Habitz

Nikon D5100 - Sigma nifty fifty HSM DG - Sigma 70-300mm with macro (1.2-1) - Nikon 18-55 kit lens.

Manfrotto 190XPROB + Manfrotto 804RC2 3way head.

Nikon remote release.

I'd also like to add a Sigma 10-20mm HSM DG lens at some point too 

Having said that, I've not been out with my camera over the winter at all ....but that should change once the Sun comes back :yes:


----------



## Measch

That appeals to the OCD side of me, a lot.


----------



## Phillionaire

Phillionaire said:


> I'm very jealous of a few great photographers on here, and wondering what sort of hardware (body and lens) setup you're using?
> 
> I'll start with a Canon EOS 7D and 15-85mm ef-s lens. A vanguard tripod and assorted filters etc are on their way. A 100mm macro lens is the next buy.
> 
> Prior to this I was just using the iPhone for all my uploads.
> 
> Your turn


A bump and update for this one.

Add a canon 100mm IS macro

70-200 f4 non IS

Sigma 30mm f1.4 (amazing lens)

The usual polarized filters, drop in ND grad filters and bits and bobs.

Plus a nice vanguard hard case.

Next is a wide angle lens for some landscape shots and a good external flash.

Based on price I'm thinking probably a sigma 10-20 and a nissin di866.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

All my pics are taken with a Samsung WB 600 point and shoot.


----------



## bill love

Finally dumped the DLSR, was never taking it out. Just to big for a casual stroll. Already had a Lumix GF2 for the pocket, so picked up a new G5 at a very good price to go with it  Looks like a full size DLSR but significantly smaller and lighter. Haven't had just chance to get out an about with it yet though....



















Love my iPhone camera and the olloclip lens as well though 

Cheers

b


----------



## Poolegan

Over the years I have rationalised and minimised my kit. From the age of about five I have owned a box Brownie, a half frame that I can't remember the name of a Zenith E with 30mm, 135mm and 2x teleconverter. A Canon AE1 with 35-70 zoom which was swapped for Vivitar 28-200mm zoom. I swapped that for a bridge with a 35-110 zoom then a Pentax APS with 3x zoom and eventually stepped into digital with a Minolta Z3. After couple of years that died and I went for Canon S3 with a12x zoom and full manual over-rides - great piece of kit, but decided that a longerzoom range was called for and went for a Sony HX50 with all the bells and whistles plus a 30x zoom (24-720 35mm equivalent).

For me portability is the overriding priority and this one fits a coat pocket comfortably. I have gone for the Sony flash gun to give greater range and I use an X3M1 hunting pole with a qr accessory shoe for the camera. I am still exploring it's full potential, but am amazed at what such a small package can produce. I would highly recommend this one as go anywhere back up to your DSLR outfit.


----------



## Measch

Measch said:


> I've just got a Canon 50D, a Sigam 400mm F/5.6, Canon 70-200 F4L USM (LOVE IT!) and a Canon 28-105 somewhere, lol. Often borrow a 50mm 1.8 and Canon 100 macro F/2.8 USM, and a siggy 50-500 (for airshows).
> 
> Got a Manfrotto 055XPROB with a Manfrotto 808RC4 head for when I need it.
> 
> Thinking of upgrading my body soon though.


Well, I still have the 50D (just died though), had a 7D but sold it and 'upgraded' to a 1DSII. Lens wise I now have a 50mm F1.8, Sigma 120-300 F2.8 non-is, Canon 24-70 F/2.8 and a Canon 1.4x MkIII.


----------

